

A Growing Rift - T-A
https://medium.com/@tonyparisi/a-growing-rift-b66b1c105a53

======
Nadya
>Binstock also announced the company’s decision to suspend all OS X and Linux
development indefinitely. The news undoubtedly came as a gut-punch to the VR
faithful. The lack of universal platform support means that any dreams people
might have had about VR for the masses will have to be put on hold — either
that or it’s time to look elsewhere for salvation.

Oculus isn't the only VR on the market. I'm sure other VR companies will
support UNIX. If they don't - someone will fill that market. Why? Because it's
a market. Markets that have no competition will inevitably obtain competition
if it is profitable to fill the market.

>At least we can stop deluding ourselves about one thing. The Oculus Rift is
for games — period; full stop

The two largest markets for VR are Gaming and Porn. Education probably comes
as a close 3rd. I don't see why anyone would have ever thought otherwise;
unless they don't understand economics. Two of the largest markets within
entertainment will obviously be the markets targeted with a new technology.
Wait until it takes over the major markets before expecting it to fit any
niche markets.

>foreshadowed GamerGate

Have to shoehorn that in there somewhere somehow. It's a requirement if you
write anything and are from SanFran it seems. Is anyone else sick of seeing
this shoehorned in everywhere?

>Oculus has made a choice which ultimately will benefit the industry — by all
means go forth and make VR gaming a mainstream category!

Does the author mean the VR industry or the Gaming industry at this point?
It's difficult to tell.

> — but in the short term they have broadened the gap between game developers
> and everyone else

How? No really... how? I'm not understanding how they came to this conclusion
so I'm curious.

